# Is it OK for lads to ride horses?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I wish my male friends would ride.


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> I wish my male friends would ride.


I presume you are female then?


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I wish more of my guy friends would ride, if you want to ride don't let your friends stop you, maybe try to get them into it, show them how fun it can be.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

All the farriers I know are pretty rugged men. My husband loooves horses and riding, and he's a big ex football player! There is another guy at our barn who rides and he's very manly as well but he adores his mare and she totally loves him too. Plenty of ladies wish there were more male riders 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

bradleystone said:


> I presume you are female then?


yes I am


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

The thing is I can try and persuade them to ride but it just wont happen, it is too much of a 'pussy' sterotype and it annoys me greatly. I can't beat the thrill of jumping and going on long hacks, but then it seems nobody else is interested...

Bad times


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Around here it's basically all older guys that ride, but the boys are finally starting to get into it more nowadays. I think the only reason guys poke fun at others is because they think that if you ride, you must not have much to hurt (not how it is at all though..lol). I'd just tell them that they're all wimps. 
I wish more guys would ride here though that are around my age, then I wouldn't have to struggle to find time for Dude and my guy friends, haha. I could just stick them together 
The guy I'm with now actually rides reining horses, and I'm trying to get him more into roping as well (want him as my ropin partner lol). He also owns his own boarding barn.
In my opinion, a guy that is willing to toss a leg over a horse has much more..idk, something. I just take what they say to me with more weight than a guy that thinks riding is easy and only girls ride. I'd stay stick with it and just ignore them though, the guys that ride get a lot more females to like them than the ones that make fun of it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

The majority of guys that I know are actually afraid of horses. So it seems to me that it'd actually make you braver if you got onto a horse.

Growing up, I rode with several guys in my group lessons. There are MANY professional male riders. Back when I was teaching, my best student was a guy. If it's something you love, then go for it. Screw everyone else, their opinions don't matter. If you stick with it, you might still get occasional banter, but eventually your friends will just accept the fact that you're riding horses & get bored of all the nonsense. And if you want other people to ride with, I'm sure there are stables or riding clubs around that are full of willing participants.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello, Bradley, all you need do is look at the male riders throughout history to see that they're all perfectly manly.

Find a few favorites & bring their names up to your scoffers. You've got Steeplechasers, jockeys, Cross-Country jumpers, stadium jumpers, Cossacks & other military groups, & Vaqueros/cowboys/rodeo riders in the US.

Your scoffers reveal a dishonest & ridiculous turn of mind.

Perhaps it's better to avoid their company rather than attempt a reasonable exploration of the issue with them; up to you.


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

Quixotic said:


> The majority of guys that I know are actually afraid of horses. So it seems to me that it'd actually make you braver if you got onto a horse.
> 
> Growing up, I rode with several guys in my group lessons. There are MANY professional male riders. Back when I was teaching, my best student was a guy. If it's something you love, then go for it. Screw everyone else, their opinions don't matter. If you stick with it, you might still get occasional banter, but eventually your friends will just accept the fact that you're riding horses & get bored of all the nonsense. And if you want other people to ride with, I'm sure there are stables or riding clubs around that are full of willing participants.


This is how it should be! I think I am just going to go for it anyway!


----------



## Ashley S (Apr 11, 2011)

I've just started riding this week and I'm a guy, people can think what they like for all I care. I've just made sure that my lessons are during school time so that the place isn't flooded with little girls.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I know lots of guys who ride. They are primarily reiners, cutters & ropers. I used to haul with a guy who did everything including hunter\jumpers. He took some grief about wearing breeches, but always had a witty comment that shut them up. I'd share but it probably isn't forum appropriate LOL! I say go for it and eff whoever doesn't like it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree! I love to see guys who ride =] in Texas, guys who ride are actually respected (and very much oohed and ahhed over XD its actually really funny). ofcourse, unlike in some other places, here a male rider is pretty much the picture of tough because a lot of them are cowboy types. Reining, cutting, roping, etc- not jumping and doing dressage. xD they wrestle with the bulls, go flying down the pasture on their 'steeds', and work in partnership with their animals...I'm not sure if people would think of them differently if they walked around in breeches and sat on their fancy braided horses. Probably so. Its amazing to me either way though xD

If you ask me, riding is one of the 'manliest' (if thats the correct term) sports a guy can do BECAUSE sometimes they get ridiculed. It shows you're stronger than the teasing! Don't worry about what they say, they'll get over themselves =] just do what you enjoy!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It sounds like you prefer English riding and that's probably where the problem lays - I've NEVER heard a cowboy get ragged on, but there seems to be some ridiculous stereotype that male English riders are all gay. :roll:

Let me tell you, the men dominating show jumping right now certainly aren't wimps! They're just as tough as cowboys, and they haven't gotten to the top of their game by being wimps!

We have just as many men riding as women in disciplines like show jumping and Dressage where I am, and I've met like ONE that was gay - the rest could probably give a cowboy a run for his money on a rodeo bronc! Have you SEEN how crazy some of those big Warmbloods can be?! :lol:

Don't let anyone EVER stop you from doing what you love! You're the one with the big enough kahuna's to get on a 1,000 pound animal that could seriously injure you in half a second flat! They're just jealous that they'll never do anything so thrilling in their lives!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

bradleystone said:


> This is how it should be! I think I am just going to go for it anyway!


I definitely say go for it! At the local level, guys are definitely the minority in my area, but the ones that I know really have fun with it and enjoy themselves. Wish more of my guy friends would ride, lol

In my experience, most of the guff that guys get for riding comes if they ride English - western and the tough-guy cowboy image seems to pass the manliness muster. I say, no matter what style you want to ride, go for it and enjoy yourself! Nothing wimpy about English riding in the least!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I wish more of my male friends rode.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Definitely OK! It is more then ok for guys to ride. _

_Consider that some of the top riders in show jumping are males--Ian Miller, Eric Lamaze, Pessoa, Yann Candele, McLean Ward, Nick Skelton, John Whitaker, The Beerbaums....just to name a few-- you should be perfectly fine. _


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my GOODNESS!

Yes, a million times yes. I wish the guys I know would ride. I only have about three at my barn and they are mostly just crasht est dumies for unstarted colts.

Go for it....Don't waste your life doing only what your peers think is acceptable, because thy clearly don't have a clue what they're talking about....No offense of course ^^


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Your male friends will disagree, but if you like it do it. Eventually they will stop teasing. And if they are close friends, bring them to meet said horse. Maybe they will like him, or maybe he will be mean to them and they will see it's not a pussy sport after all(they almost lose there fingers/arm)


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

You sound very young... don't let peer pressure control what you do or how you feel- you will miss out on a lot of opportunities in life that way. If you have an interest in horses (or anything else, for that matter) you should pursue it. You will probably be surprised at how many other guys you will meet along the way with the same passion, and those will end up being your REAL friends.


----------



## arduke (Feb 17, 2010)

i know many younger boys who ride and anyways the boy to girl ratio is definitely something to brag about


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes! It is okay for lads to ride horses!! 

As many of us female riders say, we wish more guys would ride horses! I think that is the majority of what you'll hear, its hearing the opinion from non-horsey guys that you'll have a hard time with. Most of the ridicule goes towards guys who ride English instead of those who ride Western. I'm assuming its because of the tight pants and tall boots. But hey, if you're good enough, ride it like you stole it! Stand up to your male friends who are making fun of you for not wanting to choose the stereotypical path for young men; hanging out, messing around or getting into trouble.

Kudos! See you in the arena!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bradley, be the vanguard! YOu do it and show them that it takes balls (metaphorically speaking) to do stuff like eventing and other equestrien sports.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I spent 25 years as a WSO/EWO flying in F-4s/F-111s/EF-111s, and have been shot at (badly) and finished my career doing test, so I don't *feel* like a total wimp. (Pulled from the Internet, but I have fired Shrike missiles before...which shows my age!) I've pulled 9 Gs (more than the F-4 limit), gone Mach 2, and traveled nearly 600 mph while 400 feet above the ground at night.

My son-in-law did two tours in Fallujah in Marine Infantry, and I sure wouldn't call him a wimp...he doesn't like horses, but he rode a lot as a kid. I can't blame anyone who learned to ride by getting thrown until he wasn't thrown & who had to clean stalls as a kid for not loving horses, but he respects folks who do ride. I respected Ronald Reagan, and he rode horses into his 80s...drove the Secret Service nuts, because he liked jumping and rode a very energetic stallion, and he also refused to wear a helmet!










If that doesn't help, consider statistics. Riding horses is supposedly 20 times more dangerous than riding a motorcycle:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/helmets-injuries-some-studies-long-81416/

Read some of the threads on this forum about getting hurt. Until they invent motorcycles with independent minds and a built-in base of fear, riding horses is both more dangerous and more difficult. I rode motorcycles for years, and never had one bolt or try to throw me...

If that isn't enough...ignore them. Part of being a man (or a good woman) is learning to make your own decisions.

I'll admit I really dislike how female-dominated horse riding has become. I hate that modern horse magazines have articles about saddles that won't make your butt look big, or article after article about 'your relationship with your horse', or 'how you feel about XYZ'! I hate horse shows, or seeing people worry about how much bling they have on themselves or their horses. And I really hate people with 'Black Stallion Syndrome'!

When a 1000 lbs of muscles gets unhappy about your being on its back, well...I don't think anyone inclined to laugh would be laughing while on the horse's back at that point. If you like horses, ignore the darn magazines, ignore the books with pictures of women treating their saddles like a poodle treats the pastor's leg, and go your own way. If worse comes to worse, tell the guys you are out meeting cute girls...


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, I have the same opinion as Cali; Maybe because we live in Texas, but I know LOTS of guys that ride. My farrier is a great rider~and he's also a rodeo clown! Shoot, look at all the ropers, just to name one group comprised of mostly men. I go to a Cowboy Church, and I cant think of a single guy that doesn't ride. Perhaps you should just move to Texas!!! 

*If it makes you feel any better, I am a woman and got teased back in school for riding. Do you enjoy it? Then who cares?


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

There is nothing I could say better than the above posters. Do it. Do it. Do it. It's hard when your peers might tease you. But maybe they aren't that great of friends to begin with if they'd put you down for any reason? Probably secretly they have asperations of their own they'd like to pursue but don't because of the same fears. You'd be a role model. And by the time you are in your twenties and thirtys you'll regret not taking these type of chances to follow your dreams. You only get one trip.... If you want to take it on the back of a horse. Saddle up bud! And ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm one of the few guys that ride, but I ride western, and my area has quite a few guys that ride as well. Of course, women still dominate the horse world around me, but I'm starting to meet a lot of guys that do as well. Mostly older, but a few my age as well (22). I've been riding for about 4 years now, and the hobby grows on me more and more everyday. I think it's one of the best pasttimes and nothing beats getting out on my horse for the day and adventuring around on new trails.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd love a younger farrier, all of ours are stuck in the 1950's. It think its a brilliant thing to see young keen riders come thro, so don't be put of. If most non-riders got on and had a gallop along a beach they would either love it or be terrified by it.
My partner is a life guard and not a wimp in anyway, and he rides and has his own horse. He loves it and says he won't give it up ever. Plus were both only 21 yrs old and he gets a little bit of stick at work but he's learnt to take it on the chin and just get on with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

You're post makes me think that you're from the U.K, just from the use of words as lad and banter. 
Anyways that's not the point. I know plenty of males who ride horses and it shows when it comes to the common riding the border towns have each year as a lot of the riders are male, in fact i'd say the ratio to the women was 50/50.
Most jokey's are also male, in fact i'm yet to see a female jockey. Also all the farriers i have met have been male and they all have their own horses and all ride and they are by far the most manly men i have seen haha. 
So who cares what other people think, in the long run do what you feel makes you happy and who cares what anyone else says.


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

I Don't know why horse riding is so looked down amongst men :/. Many of my men friends thinks it's "attractive" for me to do it when i say they shoudl they all say it's "whimpy and pathetic?" Like What?

Another friend of mine, rides in secret! And he tells me to keep it a secret cause he'll loose, um, status is it? amongst his friends? I dunno why, just do it, you'll find more friend with ridign and a horse passion then with your "friends" who don't accept you for who you are.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Any guy who will razz you for it obviously hasn't discovered the biggest secret of all - girls LOVE guys who ride! 

We had one buddy, growing up, who rode English (did some western too... but mainly English) and he took a lot of razzing from his pals. This fellow was certainly not a "pussy" - and not dumb either.... he just sat there (looking MIGHTY fine in his buff breeches and dress boots, I might add) looking smug and says "Well sure guys.... maybe not so manly to wear tights... but hey, I have over 20 girls flocking around ME every day.... where's YOUR fan club?". It didn't take that long for THAT truth to sink in. (most of his pals considered themselves god's gift to women... yet NONE of them had nearly as many female friends as the one who rode)

I've had a couple of boyfriends who decided to try it (for me) and they came away realizing that it's NOT easy. They didn't stick with it... but they really gave it a good try. 

I can say NONE of the professional male riders/horsemen I know are pansy's... just hold your head high and do what makes YOU happy. You can't live your life for others.


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys, it has put the whole thing into perspective for me and has made me realize that I should just go for it not matter what everyone else thinks, after all, I live my own life and make my own decisions


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Any guy who will razz you for it obviously hasn't discovered the biggest secret of all - girls LOVE guys who ride!


Totally! If only i could find one xD :shock:

That's exactly right Brad, your going to have to do the same thing all your life, from clothes you wear, to the cars you purchase xD. Horses and animals are the same, you need to ignore pressure and go with what you love. I Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Any guy who will razz you for it obviously hasn't discovered the biggest secret of all - girls LOVE guys who ride!
> 
> We had one buddy, growing up, who rode English (did some western too... but mainly English) and he took a lot of razzing from his pals. This fellow was certainly not a "pussy" - and not dumb either.... he just sat there (looking MIGHTY fine in his buff breeches and dress boots, I might add) looking smug and says "Well sure guys.... maybe not so manly to wear tights... but hey, I have over 20 girls flocking around ME every day.... where's YOUR fan club?". It didn't take that long for THAT truth to sink in. (most of his pals considered themselves god's gift to women... yet NONE of them had nearly as many female friends as the one who rode)


Love this!!


----------



## TTristan788 (Dec 23, 2010)

EVEN BATMAN RIDES ENGLISH!!


And western too!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Any guy who will razz you for it obviously hasn't discovered the biggest secret of all - girls LOVE guys who ride!


If I could find an awesome guy who rode horses, too...I'd think I struck gold!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Brad, I've been riding horses English for a long long time. Never once have I felt peer pressure from males that riding was a softie way to go. And if you feel that way then that notion is in your head and not other men's heads.

My own opinion is that males approach horse riding in a different way to women - who undoubtedly dominate the sport nowadays. That is one of the things you'll have to get used to - its a woman's world. But go your own way.

I find that whenever there is a solution to find, then my male answer will be a touch different from a female's way but why not.

There is no more rewarding an experience in life than the companionship of a good horse - all you have to do is find an animal that suits you.

Go to it and forget any foolish notions you may have acquired about horse riding being a female preserve. 

Barry G 
PS Welcome to the forum - it is mostly a female audience but there are a few of we males here and there. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Barry Godden said:


> There is no more rewarding an experience in life than the companionship of a good horse - all you have to do is find an animal that suits you.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Alot of top showjumpers are male..Cian O'Connor, The Whitakers, nick skelton, eddie macken etc.






































Had to post this...What a horse ! XD


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh Ladies.

You want us men to be caring, competent horse riders and also, from the photos, good looking, elegant, well spoken, intelligent, slim, muscular and well groomed.

Maybe Ladies you hope for too much from we mere males - perhaps that's 
why so few of us make the grade.


----------



## teddybear (Dec 26, 2009)

totally for it!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> ...You want us men to be caring, competent horse riders and also, from the photos, good looking, elegant, well spoken, intelligent, slim, muscular and well groomed...


I care about my horses...batting 0.000 on the rest, though. I can sweat real good - does that count for anything?


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

bsms said:


> I care about my horses...batting 0.000 on the rest, though. I can sweat real good - does that count for anything?


LOL! It counts for everything!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Barry Godden said:


> Oh Ladies.
> 
> You want us men to be caring, competent horse riders and also, from the photos, good looking, elegant, well spoken, intelligent, slim, muscular and well groomed.
> 
> ...


A girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha I'm loving this thread! Thank you Bradley!


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

KatieQ said:


> Hahaha I'm loving this thread! Thank you Bradley!


 I didn't mean for it to be such a comprehensive thread


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry- I'm thinking of doing a spin-off thread entitled "Can old grannies ride horses?" Do you mind?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

As for grandmas - well it is quite feasible to be a Grandma at 37 - even by obeying the rules, so Great Grandma is acheivable by 54 - so Great Great Grandma by 70. My wife who is almost a Great Great Aunt still rides and she is 67. And I, who is older than her, still ride.
So there are no barriers of either sex or age in this sport.

Go to it Brad!


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

Not at all


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> Oh Ladies.
> 
> You want us men to be caring, competent horse riders and also, from the photos, good looking, elegant, well spoken, intelligent, slim, muscular and well groomed.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA... oh my tummy hurts from laughing! Thanks!

Regarding your first post though - I don't know that I'd say riding is a female dominated sport... at least not at upper levels. It sure does seem like more women ride (because most of us only ever see lower level riding "at home" and these forums are innundated with females) - but those men who appear in the international ring have to come from somewhere (and, dang nabbit, they almost all have wives!!!) ??? 

I do agree that if you're feeling like riding is for "sissies" it's mostly in your own head... if you enjoy it, there's nothing better than getting exercise and fresh air with an equine partner - healthy for mind, body and soul!


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys that ride, in my opinion, are the best of em all! The other guys who are devoted to footie only have to get knocked down once and theyre all tears- both western and english guys who fall off horses get up, check the horse over and carry on like nothing happened! To me, that is a tougher and far better guy than any of the others XD


----------



## horseyfikes (Mar 29, 2011)

Barry Godden said:


> Oh Ladies.
> 
> You want us men to be caring, competent horse riders and also, from the photos, good looking, elegant, well spoken, intelligent, slim, muscular and well groomed.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily...some of my best guy friends while I'm riding are rough and worn men. It's enough that men are riders...doesn't matter if you're competent unless you compete. Of course where I'm from, there are more men riding then women...maybe because we have a rodeo crowd. IDK but it makes for more fun while riding due to the _CRAZY_ stories they tell.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

All the ladies love a riding man 

And in America, Cowboy's are the big thing- alot of men ride. In fact, some of the biggest trainers are Clint Anderson, Pat Parelli, John Lyons...my father and I ride together as a sort of father/daughter thing. And, as everyone mentioned, alot of girls wish more guys would ride. So don't listen to your friends...they're stupid. Do what you love!!


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish there were more men riding English! Just look at it this way you get to hang out with lots of lovely horse loving girls now!
Do what you love even if it's tough...even girls get teased for riding I know I have been. I live in a very western and small community and there aren't many people doing what I do at all but I just do it anyway. 
Most of the top riders are males on the jumping scene anyway so have fun and your friends will just have to accept that your capable of controlling a 1000pound animal


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ladies,
We do have some rough and tumble riding sports in the UK but nothing quite to compete with Western rodeo riding. Unless you are a farmer's son, keeping a horse here is very expensive and the rewards are somewhat limited.

A youngster can always play a game of soccer on a flat grassy field, with a set of boots, a set of togs and a few mates. 
Whilst running about and dribbling away with the ball, the young man can dream of being professional footballer like Wayne Rooney, who earns mega money per week, owns a fast car and a flash house and who has all the trophy birds lusting after his body. 

His alternative as a horseman is to turn up each day at the stable to muck the the horse out. Now where is the comparison?


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ You know that's a good point Hlover- I can't tell you HOW many times I get teased for loving horses. I went to a small, 1-12grade private school and got made fun of all the time for wearing boots and loving "horsies" It was so annoying. Even now that I'm in public school I still get teased, even by teachers. So girls get it too hun, don't worry.

And Barry, that too is a good point, however, if he wants to ride, he should and not worry about "the fancy car" and all that jazz...I have three horses and an old beat up jeep that doesn't have reverse....not exactly the dream life, but I'm happy with it  However, alot of the horse people in my area are VERY well off from boarding and training and what not...you can make cash in the horse industry, you just have to find a niche that works well in your favor.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ladies,
We do have some rough and tumble riding sports in the UK but nothing quite to compete with Western rodeo riding. Unless you are a farmer's son, keeping a horse here is very expensive and the rewards are somewhat limited.

A youngster can always play a game of soccer on a flat grassy field, with a set of boots, a set of togs and a few mates. 

Whilst running about and dribbling away with the ball, the young man can dream of being professional footballer like Wayne Rooney, who earns mega money per week, owns a fast car and a flash house and who has all the trophy birds lusting after his body. 

His alternative as a horseman is to turn up each day at the stable to muck the horse out. 

Now where is the comparison?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^^Lol Barry, not much comparison but I'd love to have a breeches clad younger man mucking my stalls...just not too sure what my hubby would think! Teehee 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bradleystone (Apr 14, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> ^^Lol Barry, not much comparison but I'd love to have a breeches clad younger man mucking my stalls...just not too sure what my hubby would think! Teehee
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I bet you would


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The equine version of a pool boy? Hahaha! All joking aside, if you have a love for something go for it. After graduating college, I gave up horses for awhile for a corporate finance career and I hated every second of it. Got married, bought the family horse farm and am back to my roots and what I love and couldn't be happier. I lost friends over it as I wasn't in their financial status circle anymore, but I'm much better off without them and much happier with the jeans and boots crowd anyway!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Of course it is ok!

In fact, I would LOVE to see more male horseback riders! I've ridden for about five years and I have seen...hmmm let me think...FOUR male riders. (Two adults, two teens).

Let all the other guys say what you want, you'll be the one in the constant company of all those females and doing what you love :wink: :lol:.


----------

